# Où télécharger xCode ?



## godelmaleh (19 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à télécharger xCode. Je ne suis pas chez moi et donc n'ai pas accès à mon CD d'installation.
Est-il possible de le trouver sur internet ? Ou bien de me l'envoyer ?
Merci d'avance.

Gaëtan.


----------



## godelmaleh (19 Décembre 2008)

C'est bon le problème est réglé... Merci...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2008)

cela aurait été bien de donner la solution, pour quelqu'un d'autre placé dans la même situation. 



*******
je donne le lien.

il suffit de s'inscrire sur le site des développeurs ADC (comme _ADC Online Membership_).

.


----------



## BS0D (20 Décembre 2008)

Ah la blague, faut *ENCORE casquer* pour avoir la dernière version de Xcode ??? 

putain ils se foutent vraiment de la gueule du monde apple ... moi je reste sous la 3.0 et pis c'est tout.


----------



## Céroce (20 Décembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Ah la blague, faut *ENCORE casquer* pour avoir la dernière version de Xcode ???



De quoi tu parles ? Il y a toujours un compte ADC gratuit, non ?


----------



## BS0D (20 Décembre 2008)

OUI, my bad... j'ai mal regardé !

je viens de la télécharger ... n'en reste pas moins qu'il faut s'inscrire et c'est pénible


----------



## Chamyky (21 Décembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> OUI, my bad... j'ai mal regardé !
> 
> je viens de la télécharger ... n'en reste pas moins qu'il faut s'inscrire et c'est pénible



Pense aux développeurs iPhone qui paient 100$  .


----------



## Rez2a (22 Décembre 2008)

Les apps iPhone ne se créent pas avec Dashcode ?
Si c'est ça il vient gratuitement avec Xcode, peut-être que tu parlais d'un prix à payer pour mettre une app en ligne sur le store ?


----------



## Chamyky (22 Décembre 2008)

Avec Dashcode on peut créer des applications Web seulement, des pages Web actives en somme.
Pour créer de vraies applications natives, il faut utiliser XCode en effet - mais on ne peut pas les transférer sur quelque iPhone que ce soit (ni les mettre sur l'App Store) sans avoir payé.


----------



## hazertyck (25 Mars 2010)

Hello je fais remonter le topic qui est vieux, je sait, mais en fait la question se pose toujours ... je me suis inscrit sur le site apple developper , j'ai chargé  : 
iphone_sdk_3.1.3_with_xcode_3.2.1__snow_leopard__10m2003a.dmg

installation de 2 minutes, qui fait 2,4 Mo et pas de Xcode.... je regarde dans la packages suplémentaires, il y as un add on mais pas Xcode . comment l'installer ? ou le trouver (si ça se trouve il est installé) 

je me souvenais d'un dossier "developer" à la racine. je ne la voit pas. 


un petit coup de main ?


----------



## scaryfan (25 Mars 2010)

Perso, j'ai téléchargé XCode quelques temps avant de télécharger le SDK pour iPhone.
Mais, pour moi, le SDK ne pesais pas 2,4 Mo mais plutôt dans les 2,x Go... 
Et ça s'est rajouté à XCode... et donc, je pense qu'il faut d'abord installer XCode... ensuite le SDK...
Mais je me trompe peut-être...


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Mars 2010)

http://developer.apple.com/technologies/xcode.html


----------



## hazertyck (25 Mars 2010)

merci tous les deux. pour info moi aussi le fichier téléchargé fait 2,3 Go mais l'intallation dit bien que il n'y auras que 2,4 Mo d'intallé sur l'ordinateur. 

par contre, le lien que tu m'as fillé HAL-9000 est au top ! 


merci


----------



## gypsie (29 Mars 2010)

je n'arrive pas à télécharger autre verion de xcode que celle 3.2.1, qui marche pas sur mon ordi...
il y a quelqu'un qui puisse repondre à cette question même stupide soit elle?????????


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mars 2010)

gypsie utilise le lien que j'ai donné si tu as Snow Leopard.
Quel est ton OS ?


----------



## Maximecv (17 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour
Malgré un tas de recherches sur le site Apple, et une inscription déjà ancienne mais mise à jour comme développeur, j'arrive toujours à une page intitulée "Download XCode", je suis content. Sauf qu'il y a là plein de précisions sur les fonctions d'XCode, mais... aucun bouton ou autre pour download-er effectivement.
Merci à ceux qui ont trouvé de me donner la démarche précise qu'ils ont utilisée...


----------



## scaryfan (17 Décembre 2011)

http://developer.apple.com/xcode/

Le lien va te mettre sur la page de téléchargement des outils Xcode.
Ensuite, il faut passer par l'Apple Store...


----------



## ntx (17 Décembre 2011)

Tu te loggues et tu pars de la page d'entrée https://developer.apple.com.

En haut de la page, "Resources", puis "Mac OSX Downloads" : tu dois arriver sur la page https://developer.apple.com/downloads/index.action.


----------



## Maximecv (18 Janvier 2012)

Merci, j'ai pu télécharger XCode. Pour ceux qui posaient la question, c'est gratuit. Sauf que...
dans la doc (syntaxe par commande, etc...), seules les pages les plus simples sont accessibles, pour les autres, il faut s'inscrire comme développeur dans une filière. Et raquer bien sûr les 100 indiqués .


----------



## tatouille (19 Janvier 2012)

Maximecv a dit:


> Merci, j'ai pu télécharger XCode. Pour ceux qui posaient la question, c'est gratuit. Sauf que...
> dans la doc (syntaxe par commande, etc...), seules les pages les plus simples sont accessibles, pour les autres, il faut s'inscrire comme développeur dans une filière. Et raquer bien sûr les 100&#8364; indiqués .



ca c'est pour etre dans le dev program Ios et forums et cetera, quand tu tapines tu dois payer ton mac then shut up 
oui 8boules par moi c'est pas la mort de nos jours


----------



## ntx (19 Janvier 2012)

Maximecv a dit:


> Merci, j'ai pu télécharger XCode. Pour ceux qui posaient la question, c'est gratuit. Sauf que...
> dans la doc (syntaxe par commande, etc...), seules les pages les plus simples sont accessibles, pour les autres, il faut s'inscrire comme développeur dans une filière. Et raquer bien sûr les 100 indiqués .


Je n'avais jamais remarqué qu'il y avait de la doc payante.  
Je pense que le jour où tu auras lu et maîtrisé toute la doc "gratuite", tu auras assez économisé pour débourser 100  afin de lire la suite


----------



## Maximecv (25 Janvier 2012)

Ce n'est pas 100&#8364;, c'est 100&#8364; par an !
tatouille, ton logo est plaisant ! Je n'ai pas l'intention de professionnaliser ou de m'enrichir, je développe pour ME amuser, mais, à part pour écrire "HELLO", j'aurai sans doute vite besoin de pages qui me sont refusées pour l'instant, c'est mesquin...


----------



## ntx (25 Janvier 2012)

Je développe sur Mac depuis des années et je n'ai jamais déboursé un seul centime pour un outil Apple ou une doc. Elles sont où tes docs payantes ????


----------



## Larme (25 Janvier 2012)

Euh...
Y'a une différence entre les "tutos" d'aide qui te feront écrire un "hello word" et la doc' complète et réelle qui est gratuite : Explicitation des _NSNumber_, etc...
Dans XCode, tu peux la télécharger (Préférences/Documentations).
Sinon, y'a aussi _Ingredient_ qui est pas mal.


----------



## scaryfan (26 Janvier 2012)

Ce qui est payant, c'est la mise en ligne sur iTunes ou App Store de ses applis.
Licences annuelles !


----------



## Maximecv (26 Janvier 2012)

Ben, voilà la réponse que j'ai fréquemment, bien qu'inscrit comme Développeur lambda :


----------



## ntx (26 Janvier 2012)

Ceci concerne l'accès aux versions bêta des OS, qui effectivement ne sont accessibles qu'aux développeurs ayant un compte payant. Ca ne concerne en rien la doc de base pour développer.


----------

